# Race to Color Neutrality



## PJKCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey Fellow Cubers! I noticed that the old Race to Color Neutrality thread was "dead" since nobody had posted since 2011. I made this thread because I am CN and would also love if other cubers could benefit from the advantages of CN.
Rules-:
1)Please enter round name and type of color neutrality you are working for(Opposite Color Neutral,y axis color neutral, full Color Neutral etc).
Note that in on average of 12 you only *solve one color.*
2)I'll post scrambles on Every Sunday and each round will end the next Sunday.
3)Enter your method and your average. You graduate when your CN average becomes your fixed color average or faster.
4)You do an average of 12 every of colors in the following order Yellow,,Blue,Green,Red and last but not least Orange.
5) If you are going to become Opposite CN, then enter the 2 colors and solve 6 each
Good Luck!
Note that this is just part of the race. If you really want to be CN, then practice each color for a week.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

Round One 
Ending date 5th July 2014
Scrambles
1) F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B U L' U' R B R D L U2 F2 U2 
2) B' D' R2 B D' R' U2 R2 B L U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 
3) B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R' F2 R F2 U R D2 F' D2 L2 R D B' F' 
4) R2 F R2 B R2 L U F' L F2 U2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 
5) U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U F D2 F' R D' R2 U2 B D2 F2 
6) F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 B R2 F R2 D' R D R2 D2 R' F' L' B' R' 
7) F U2 F' R F' D2 F2 U' L U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 
8) L2 B U2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 U2 F2 D B' R' U L B L2 F L B' 
9) U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' D R' U2 L' U B' L2 F' U' 
10) F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R B' D' F R' U2 
11) R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' F' R' U' L2 B2 F L' R B R U' 
12) F2 L U2 R' B2 L U2 B2 L' D2 B' U R U L2 F D2 L F' R


----------

